# Fenton Bicycle



## Mark Dulabaum (Feb 2, 2017)

.  Any Fenton Bicycle owners out there - I recently purchased one and looking for any info.,head badge, parts etc. I do know it was made between 1894- 1898 in Jamestown New York


----------



## barracuda (Feb 2, 2017)

1894:





1897:


----------

